# Meyer E-60 Drifting down



## Bjb123 (Dec 10, 2009)

The plow would drift down slowly, i found there was a bad o ring on the bottom of the ram. Very easy job to fix. Troubleshooting guide says to check the a-valve o rings first. Everything was fine on the a-valve, Next is to check the seal cup and o-ring on the ram. And thats where the problem was!! I hope this info can help somebody.


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Had the same problem*



Bjb123;899019 said:


> The plow would drift down slowly, i found there was a bad o ring on the bottom of the ram. Very easy job to fix. Troubleshooting guide says to check the a-valve o rings first. Everything was fine on the a-valve, Next is to check the seal cup and o-ring on the ram. And thats where the problem was!! I hope this info can help somebody.


When it drift down. Does it angle to the Left? If so B valve. I had a bad new B valve. Here is http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/Plow leaks down.pdf


----------



## Bjb123 (Dec 10, 2009)

No it didnt angle to the left, it just droped down slowly


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Bjb123;903028 said:


> No it didnt angle to the left, it just droped down slowly


Exactly why I switched to Western/Fisher 15 years ago. Meyers pumps always seeemed to be so finicky. Definately an o-ring/valve issue. I used to carry a space pump with me with quick connects so I could switch in a matter of minutes when I had issues. F%$# that blue fluid.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

SNOW PLOW LEAKS DOWN
NO
YES
NO NO
YES
NO
YES
NO
NO
Does the snow
plow drop straight
down?
When the snow
plow angles does
it drop?
Replace "B"
check valve.
Does it now hold?
Replace "B"
valve. Does it
hold now?
Replace Sump
Base
Are "A" valve Orings
in good
condition? Does
"A" valve stem
move freely?
Replace O-rings
Replace "A" Valve
Disassemble unit, inspect Orings,
Cylinder, Piston
assembly. Does it hold now? 
Replace Sump
Base

From http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/Plow leaks down.pdf


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

Sound like there may be dirt in the cross over valve or the bad seal on the ram. Could be both.


----------

